# Flagstaff AZ.



## snickers104 (Feb 6, 2015)

Headed to Flagstaff next week, I called Wyndham and requested a unit with a fireplace....My question is where are good places to dine and what are some good things to see and do?  We already plan a trip to the Grand Canyon.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 6, 2015)

snickers104 said:


> Headed to Flagstaff next week, I called Wyndham and requested a unit with a fireplace....My question is where are good places to dine and what are some good things to see and do?  We already plan a trip to the Grand Canyon.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.



We loved the Petrified Forest National Park. Don't miss it! The Painted Desert and the Blue Mesas within the park are awesome! It's a drive from there but so worth it.

There is the Lowell Obervatory in Flagstaff, as well as the big crater (sorry- I don't remember the name of it).

We stayed in Sedona and mainly ate in so I cannot help you with the dining out aspect.

Have fun!


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 6, 2015)

The Lowell Observatory is in Flagstaff and they have some interesting tours. We really enjoyed the Pluto Tour.  Also the Riordan Mansion ..a neat house plus some interesting Flagstaff history.  Both are less than 10 miles from the Wyndham..


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't forget Winona...


----------



## markb53 (Feb 6, 2015)

Walnut Canyon National Monument is very cool and also very close to Flagstaff. Lots of cave dwellings. 
And also Sedona is a nice day trip from Flagstaff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 7, 2015)

We used to own at Wyndham Flagstaff and went there several times in recent years.  In no particular order . . . and all are doable in a day trip from the resort:

Petrified Forest National Park (a full day trip, but highly recommended)
Wupatki National Monument
Sunset Crater Volcano National Monument (you can do Wupatki with it same day)
Walnut Canyon National Monument (you could also do this one with Wupatki and Sunset Crater, but it may turn out to be a longer day, even though all three are pretty much right in Flagstaff)
Montezuma Castle National Monument (an easy stop if you are flying into Phoenix and driving up . . . or as a separate day trip)
Meteor Crater Park (the one mentioned by mpumilia, we thought it was a big tourist trap)
Riordan Mansion State Historic Park (outstanding!)
Lowell Observatory (also outstanding!)
A cruise along Rt 66
Winslow, Arizona . . . the "Eagles Song" wall
Sedona, Arizona . . . take a Pink Jeep Tour


----------



## snickers104 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of the ideas. Looks like we will have plenty to keep us busy.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for this thread! 

We're going to AZ this summer (July).  We'll be at Wyndham Flagstaff for 4 days, Monument Valley for one night, Grand Canyon (South Rim) for 3 nights, and then Wyndham Sedona for 4 nights.

Have a great trip and please come back after your trip and let us know some of the details.


----------



## joestein (Feb 9, 2015)

Great ideas.

We are heading to Flaggstaff on 6/20 for a week.   Getting excited.

Now I just need to figure out my vacation for August.

Joe


----------



## Don (Feb 9, 2015)

We were there last summer for four days, followed by Indio, CA and San  Diego (3 days and 7 days).  I second Walnut Canyon.  We went through it and made all the stops and still had enough time to see the eastern half of the Grand Canyon and the free sunset bus ride to see the sunset at Yaki Point. (Hint: don't face the sunset.  Watch the canyon away from it. You will see the whitish-grey cliff side start glowing a bright gold.  This phenomenon is called alpinglow.) 
Take a trip westward on Historic Route 66 into Williams. And have a meal at Cruisers Cafe 66.  We split the five rib meal and it  was enough for us both.


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 9, 2015)

joestein said:


> Great ideas.
> 
> We are heading to Flaggstaff on 6/20 for a week.   Getting excited.
> 
> ...



We're going to be in Flagstaff for a week too starting 6/19.  Super excited and this thread is super helpful on things to do in the area...


I was wondering if it's worth making a day trip to Phoenix.  We've never been there and not sure if it's worth visiting?  It looks only a couple of hours by car.   We're spending a couple of nights in the north rim during the 7 night stay at Flagstaff, so I'm sure the other 5 days will be pretty busy, so if we didn't make it to Phoenix no big deal, just wondering if we're "missing" something great.


----------



## markb53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> We're going to be in Flagstaff for a week too starting 6/19.  Super excited and this thread is super helpful on things to do in the area...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it's worth making a day trip to Phoenix.  We've never been there and not sure if it's worth visiting?  It looks only a couple of hours by car.   We're spending a couple of nights in the north rim during the 7 night stay at Flagstaff, so I'm sure the other 5 days will be pretty busy, so if we didn't make it to Phoenix no big deal, just wondering if we're "missing" something great.




There is a lot to see in Phoenix, but at that time of year it can easily be 115 degrees in Phoenix. There is so much to see in and around Flagstaff you might want to save Phoenix for another trip. And make that trip in the spring or fall. I spent a week in Phoenix last March. It was 85 degrees and sunny every day. I had no trouble filling up a week with things to see and do. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 9, 2015)

There's lots to do in Phoenix, but if you only have a week, I'm not sure I'd spend a day there...it all depends on what you like to do.  When we went to Flagstaff last May, we went on a tour of Taliesin West (actually in Scottsdale),
but we had flown into Phoenix so it was only a half hour or so from the airport.
We thoroughly enjoyed that.  But there's a lot to do right in the Flagstaff area to keep you busy.  I also really enjoyed Jerome for a day trip......
Deb


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Please plan a day trip to the Petrified Forest and Painted Desert if you get a chance.  These are national parks and well worth a trip.


----------



## holdaer (Feb 9, 2015)

We stayed at Wyndham Flagstaff the summer of 2012 and had the most amazing trip.  There is one tour that we did that was almost as awesome as the Grand Canyon and that was a tour through Antelope Slot Canyon.

If time permits, look into a tour that takes you to Antelope Slot, you will absolutely love it!


----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2015)

*Flag.*

Flagstaff is a great town. You have received some good tips on what to do and see. The difficult task is prioritizing. From a local standpoint of course the Canyon should be visited first and please try to stay as long as you can. The observatory and other places are great but I would check with the resort as to their recommendations, since some of the suggestions here require considerable driving.
Flag has all kinds of restaurants. Some local favorites for me Jakes On The Green,Diablos, 1899 Grill.  Enjoy

Harry


----------



## Jay_Y (Feb 10, 2015)

Flagstaff is a wonderful little town!  A lot of other people recommended Montezuma Castle National Monument, which I enjoyed visiting.  It is about a 45 minute drive from Flagstaff, and you could easily loop up through Sedona on the way back into Flagstaff.  If you are in the mood for Italian food, Pasto is delicious!


----------



## joestein (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> We're going to be in Flagstaff for a week too starting 6/19.  Super excited and this thread is super helpful on things to do in the area...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it's worth making a day trip to Phoenix.  We've never been there and not sure if it's worth visiting?  It looks only a couple of hours by car.   We're spending a couple of nights in the north rim during the 7 night stay at Flagstaff, so I'm sure the other 5 days will be pretty busy, so if we didn't make it to Phoenix no big deal, just wondering if we're "missing" something great.



We are flying in/out from Pheonix, so we will get a chance to see it.   We have a red-eye on the way back, so maybe we spend the last day there.

I know this is a strange questions... but are there actul walnuts in walnut canyon?  It sounds great, but my daughter has an extreme allergy to walnut, which we discovered the hard way on one of our last trips to the west coast.  

Joe - what resort are you staying at?


Joe


----------



## saabman (Feb 11, 2015)

joestein said:


> I know this is a strange questions... but are there actul walnuts in walnut canyon?



I've been to Walnut Canyon and I fairly certain there are no walnuts in the canyon. Not sure how it got its name. Easy fun walk down and around, a bit more of an effort to return.


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 14, 2015)

joestein said:


> Joe - what resort are you staying at?
> 
> 
> Joe




We're staying at Wyndham Flagstaff.  Are you?

I had a hard time deciding between Flagstaff or Sedona, but decided on Flagstaff due to the resort being closer to the Grand Canyon.  

I hear the resort is great, we're so looking forward to this trip!!!


----------



## Lou (Feb 15, 2015)

A few years ago, while staying in Sedona....we visited the Meteor Crater and had lunch in Winslow at La Posada Hotel's Turquoise Room.  Later, we went to downtown Winslow and saw the "Standing on the Corner" display from the old Eagles song.  It was a very nice day.


----------



## bkellyb (Feb 15, 2015)

Stayed at Flagstaff last March, great area.  Highlights were day trips to Sedona along Oak Creek Canyon drive, trip to Grand Canyon, Walnut Canyon near Flagstaff, and trip to Page approximately 2 hours to tour Antelope Canyon and see Horseshoe Bend.  We loved Antelope Canyon and can't wait to return.

Ate a couple of times in Flagstaff, Salsa Brava for dinner and Brandy's for breakfast, would return to both.  

We also traveled to Phoenix to see a spring training baseball game, great weather.  Stopped along the way at a nice little place , cafe in Rock Springs for some pie.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 16, 2015)

Lou said:


> A few years ago, while staying in Sedona....we visited the Meteor Crater and had lunch in Winslow at La Posada Hotel's Turquoise Room.  Later, we went to downtown Winslow and saw the "Standing on the Corner" display from the old Eagles song.  It was a very nice day.



+ 1 for Winslow and particularly La Posada.  We spent the night there last year (on the way to Canyon de Chelly from Phoenix) Loved it!  We also ate in the Turqoise Room...it was a wonderful stay


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 16, 2015)

We might have to try this area next year - I've been wanting to visit for awhile.  What is it like during the mid-March timeframe?  Would skiing be available in the mountains?


----------



## Harry (Feb 18, 2015)

*More Flag*

Sorry, no walnuts in Walnut Canyon. However Az. does have some walnut groves just north of Tucson.

March and April are great times to visit our state. We have had a very mild winter. Pool temperature has been mid to high 70's with solar heat in Phoenix.

It is not unusual to ski at Sunrise (in our White Mountains) or at the Snow Bowl north of Flagstaff well into March.

Harry


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 18, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> We might have to try this area next year - I've been wanting to visit for awhile.  What is it like during the mid-March timeframe?  Would skiing be available in the mountains?



I owned a week in March at Wyndham Flagstaff and we loved it.  We went two or three times over the span of the time we owned it (2004 until about 2012).

Some years there was a lot of snow up at the Bowl and plenty of skiing to be done. I think one year it was unseasonably warm and they closed that season early.

In the lower elevations, however, it was really quite nice for day tripping around the area.

That said, I do remember arriving in Phoenix one afternoon/evening, and driving in near white-out conditions to get to Flagstaff.

Bottom line is . . . it's March and the weather can be fickle.


----------



## joestein (Feb 18, 2015)

Joe33426 said:


> We're staying at Wyndham Flagstaff.  Are you?
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between Flagstaff or Sedona, but decided on Flagstaff due to the resort being closer to the Grand Canyon.
> 
> I hear the resort is great, we're so looking forward to this trip!!!



Yes - we are staying there as well.  Maybe we will see each other there.


----------



## joestein (Feb 18, 2015)

Harry said:


> Sorry, no walnuts in Walnut Canyon. However Az. does have some walnut groves just north of Tucson.
> 
> March and April are great times to visit our state. We have had a very mild winter. Pool temperature has been mid to high 70's with solar heat in Phoenix.
> 
> ...




My daughter has an extreme allergy to walnuts, so I am trying to avoid them.  But thanks


----------



## lizap (Feb 18, 2015)

We were in Phoenix around the end of the year and it was very cold and raining.  I thought people moved to Phoenix for the mild winter climate.  I hope this was unusual.  We came from Palm Desert, where the weather had been sunny and in the 60s/70s all week.




Harry said:


> Sorry, no walnuts in Walnut Canyon. However Az. does have some walnut groves just north of Tucson.
> 
> March and April are great times to visit our state. We have had a very mild winter. Pool temperature has been mid to high 70's with solar heat in Phoenix.
> 
> ...


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nothing better than relaxing in the hot tub among the tall pines in Flagstaff when the rest of the world in Phoenix is sweating away! We are headed up for the 4th of July week this year and there were lots of good ideas already presented but, we took our grandkids up one year and went to Bearazona near the town of Williams. It's a little expensive but a great opportunity for them to see wild animals up close. You drive thru the area where the animals can come right up to your car (Windows Up!).  They have a nice animal display where you can get out and see other animals. Note:  You can drive thru more than once as long as you do not leave the park!  Of course, Williams is the train depot for the Grand Canyon Railway-day trip to the GCNP. A great way to experience a fun train ride and see a SMALL glimpse of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 18, 2015)

*Flagstaff Et Al*

Goodness!  Loving this thread!  :whoopie:  Ditto the relax in the hot tub action even if it is the one @ BearPaw Activities Center!  Some of you lucky people will get the private jacuzzi's on your back deck, depending on what unit you have booked.  We've owned in Flag since 1985 and go often.  Have never run out of stuff to do in that area!

*Lots of spot on suggestions and all of them great! * To add to the list:

*FYI:* Walnut Canyon doesn't have walnuts laying around but it does host the American Black Walnut trees along with over 300 other plant species.  It's a beautiful canyon, very close to Wyndham Flagstaff on the east end of town.  Less than 5-minutes away and totally worth spending 1/2 day mucking about.

Bearizona!  Totally support that one!

Other crazy fun stuff to consider if you are adventurous:

Flagstaff Extreme

Big Toy Playground -- mad respect for the creativity of this venue albeit pretty pricey.  They DID think through the kids entertainment value however and that's a fairly reasonable cost.

*Meteor Crater* is the other "big hole" in the NoAZ area -- interesting science-y stuff and it really IS a big hole.  Believe it or not, privately owned and funded these days!

If you are on property Sunday nights suggest the *Brian Benally's* free presentation at the Country Club.  It's always entertaining and if you don't know much about the Navajo, Hopi or Western US American Indian, lots of great information.  Super nice guy and funny!  Did I say *"free"* ??  Yep!

*Arizona Snow Bowl*, regardless of the season, is a great ride up the mountain.

There is always something going on at the *Museum of Northern Arizona.*

*Good Flag Restaurants:*
* Jakes on the Green [close to WynFlag at the Continental Country Club]
* Plaza Bonita - terrific mexican food
* Beaver Street Brewery - good pizza & eats [college town - gotta have pizza!]
* Lumberyard Brewing Co
* Black Bart's Steakhouse [saloon & live music also]
* Brandy's Restaurant & Bakery [great for breakfast & lunch]
* Freddy's Frozen Custard & Steakburgers [yummy custard - better than ice cream]
* Go explore all the of the little hole-in-the wall dining areas in the old part of downtown Flag. If nothing else, good for the walkabout in the crisp Flag air. 

*Flag also has familiar standards like:*
* Outback Steakhouse
* Cracker Barrel
* Olive Garden
* Wildflower Bread Company
* Denney's
* IHop

*Note:* If anyone is planning at dining at the restaurant at El Tovar Grand Canyon Lodge, make sure you call for reservations.  They book up all season way in advance.  Also, if ya'll are up for the drive, *North Rim* is fabulous for the day trip! [usually opens after Memorial Day].  You literally get to drive past heards of Hybrid Bison as you enter the park.  Beautiful drive.

*Welcome to Arizona! *


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 18, 2015)

Let me add Mike and Ronda's Place in downtown Flag to the Good Places to Eat. It's one of those hole in the wall places. Gets crowded but a hearty breakfast!


----------



## Harry (Feb 22, 2015)

*Yep, we loved it and it was needed*



lizap said:


> We were in Phoenix around the end of the year and it was very cold and raining.  I thought people moved to Phoenix for the mild winter climate.  I hope this was unusual.  We came from Palm Desert, where the weather had been sunny and in the 60s/70s all week.



You just happened to be here during a rare time. The storm you referred to came from CA. Since then our weather has been too warm and too dry for us. Come back and try March, April, Sept-Nov.

Harry


----------



## deemarket (Feb 22, 2015)

When I visit a new area I am always looking for organic foods and it is great when I find a Whole Foods or similar store.

Flagstaff has a Whole Foods at
320 Cambridge Avenue.

Also Whole foods also recently took over the New Frontiers natural market there so that may be an option also (I have not been to a New Frontiers so can't comment on it).  There are New Frontiers in Sedona and Prescott that Whole Foods bought out also.  The take over was announced in August 2014.


----------



## deemarket (Feb 22, 2015)

Correction:

Whole Foods is at 

320 Cambridge *Lane*
Flagstaff, AZ


----------



## ml855 (Mar 10, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> Thanks for this thread!
> 
> We're going to AZ this summer (July).  We'll be at Wyndham Flagstaff for 4 days, Monument Valley for one night, Grand Canyon (South Rim) for 3 nights, and then Wyndham Sedona for 4 nights.
> 
> Have a great trip and please come back after your trip and let us know some of the details.



Jim, which lodging are you staying at on the south rim of the Grand Canyon.  I've been doing some research for summer of 2016.  Thanks.


----------

